# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour tết 2013 giá rẻ, tour nha trang-đà lạt, khuyến mãi hot, du lịch xuân 2013

## tancuong_abctravel

*Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909 778 227 (Tư vấn 24/7)*

*Khởi hành từ Sài Gòn
Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêm
Khởi hành: 28, 29, 30/2 (Mùng 2, 3,4)
Giá tour trọn gói: VNĐ ( Liên hệ sớm để được giá tốt nhất )
Phương tiện: Đi về bằng xe
Khách sạn: 2,3,4,5*
Hotline: 0909.778.227*
*
Hành Trình: NHA TRANG - VINPEARLLAND - CAO NGUYÊN LANGBIANG*

_Nghỉ ngơi trong không khí trong lành của thành phố biểnNha Trang, nơi có bờ biển dài cát trắng với hàng dừa xào xạc trong gió biển được bao bọc bởi những hòn đảo xanh tươi. nơi có gió lộng, có biển xanh, có nắng vàng, có những rặng san hô kì ảo dưới lòng đại dương, có những ngôi đền Chăm cổ kính rêu phong, có những làng chài xôn xao ven biển, có thiên đường vui chơi, giải trí Vinpearl... Đắm mình trong không khí mát mẻ trong lành của thành phố tình yêu, thành phố ngàn hoa hay phố núi mù sương…Thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh thơ mộng của hồ, thác, núi, rừng… Thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loài hoa thơm, trái ngọt..._

*NGÀY 1: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH - NHA TRANG (ĂN BA BỮA)*

Sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn viên ABC Travel đón Khách tại điểm hẹn trong TP.HCM khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Dùng điểm tâm sáng.
Trưa: Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng. Trên đường đi, quý khách chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của Bãi biển Cà Ná. Đến Nha Trang, dùng bữa tối, nhận phòng Khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Tối: Tự do khám phá biển Nha Trang về đêm.

*NGÀY 2: NHA TRANG – DU NGOẠN VỊNH NHA TRANG (ĂN BA BỮA)*

Sáng: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại Khách sạn. Quý khách khởi hành đi tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang

    Bãi Cũi: quý khách tham quan, bơi lặn trực tiếp ngắm nhìn những mảng san hô và các loài sinh vật biển quí hiếm hoặc quý khách có thể ngắm san hô bằng tàu đáy kính (chi phí tự túc:tàu đáy kính: 50.000VND, lặn 550.000 đ (Lần lặn thứ 1), 250.000 đ (Lần lặn thứ 2), 200.000 đ ( Bơi xem san hô bằng kính lặn, ống thở)
    Hòn Một
    Bãi Tranh: Quý khách giải trí và nghỉ ngơi tại điểm du lịch nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang (Bao gồm phí Bãi Trang)
    Hòn Miễu: đi ngang qua Hồ Cá Trí Nguyên. 

Trưa: Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại Nhà hàng.
Chiều: Quý khách khởi hành tham quan Vinpearl (Chi phí tự túc: 360.000VND/người lớn, 270.000 VND/vé trẻ em, bao gồm cáp treo và tất cả phí trò chơi trong Vinpearlland)

    Trò chơi ngoài trời: đu quay cảm giác mạnh, đu quay dây văng, đu quay thú nhún, đu quay con voi, tàu lượn siêu tốc, đu quay vòng xoay, xe đạp bay, tàu hải tặc, thành phố vui nhộn, thú nhún, xiếc thú (3 xuất/ngày).
    Trò chơi trong nhà: phim bốn chiều, xe đụng, vườn cổ tích, thiên đường trẻ em, siêu thị game, phòng karaoke…
    Khu thuỷ cung Vinpearlland với diện tích trên 3,400m2, là đại dương thu nhỏ với hơn 300 loài cá đẹp, quý hiếm và lạ mắt.
    Khu công viên nước với các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: khu trò chơi mạo hiểm, khu trò chơi dành cho trẻ em, hồ tạo sóng, dòng sông lười, khu trò chơi gia đình mạo hiểm…

Tối: Quý khách dùng bữa tối. Sau đó trở về khách sạn tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.
*
NGÀY 3: NHA TRANG - ĐÀ LẠT (ĂN BA BỮA)*

Ăn sáng. Đưa quý khách đi tham quan: Khu du lịch suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà, tự do tắm hồ bơi - thác nước khoáng nóng. Quý khách có thể tắm bùn khoáng, ngâm khoáng nóng "ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp" (Chi phí tự túc, Tắm hồ bơi 50.000 VND/người lớn, tắm bùn tập thể 100.000 VND/người lớn).
Tháp Bà Ponagar - một trong những công trình kiến trúc độc đáo của Chămpa với 07 ngọn tháp thiêng thờ các vị thần tối cao của Ấn Độ giáo
Trưa Ăn trưa. Trả phòng.
Khởi hành đi Đà Lạt, du khách đi theo con đường mới ngang qua Thành Cổ Diên Khánh, nhà máy nước khoáng Đảnh Thạnh, làng dân tộc Kờ Tu, ngoạn cảnh thiên nhiên và những Đồi Thông. Đến Đà Lạt nhận phòng. Ăn tối, tự do khám phá Đà lạt , thưởng thức cà phê Thủy Tạ (chí phí tự túc)

*NGÀY 4: ĐÀ LẠT – CÁC THẮNG CẢNH (ĂN BA BỮA)*

Sáng: Ăn sáng tại Khách sạn. Xe đưa du khách tham quan nhà thờ Domain de Marie, Đồi Mộng Mơ, phòng trưng bày tranh thêu tại Đà Lạt Sử Quán. Ăn trưa. Du khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Xe đưa du khách theo cung đường Mang – Ling, đi ngang qua khu vườn hồng Cam Ly, đưa du khách đến khu dã ngoại núi Langbian tham quan đồi Mimosa, thung lũng Trăm Năm, chinh phục núi Langbiang (Không bao gồm phí xe Jeep). Ăn tối.
Tối: tự do dạo thành phố Đà Lạt về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt
Buổi tối, quý khách có thể tham gia chương trình lửa trại, văn nghệ cồng chiêng, giao lưu ca múa hát với người Dân tộc Lạt, thưởng thức rượu cần thịt nướng (chi phí tự túc).
*
NGÀY 5: ĐÀ LẠT – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH (ĂN SÁNG,TRƯA)*

Sáng: Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng, đoàn ghé thăm quan mua sắm tại chợ Đà Lạt. Khởi hành về TP.HCM, trên đường quý khách tham quan Thác Đatanla. Đoàn đến Bảo Lộc, Thưởng thức trà và cà phê miễn phí. Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại Bảo Lộc.
Chiều: Đến TP.HCM. Kết thúc chuyến đi, chia tay đoàn và hẹn gặp lại quý khách

*ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909.778.227

Yahoo: tancuongtravel

E.Mail: tancuongtravel@gmail.com*
*
ĐẶT TOUR: Vui lòng gọi 0909.778.227*

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

nào mình cùng lên xe nhé!

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp......top

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp..................top

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp...........úp

----------


## Mr. Hieu_Kiwitraveland

tour này giá bao nhiêu

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp..............úp....top

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp.............úp

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp...........top

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp................

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

ĐẶT TOUR VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:
*Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel
ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM
ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909 778 227 (Tư vấn 24/7)*

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909.778.227

Yahoo: tancuongtravel

E.Mail: tancuongtravel@gmail.com

ĐẶT TOUR: Vui lòng gọi 0909.778.227

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp.............úp................
*ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909.778.227

Yahoo: tancuongtravel

E.Mail: tancuongtravel@gmail.com*

*ĐẶT TOUR: Vui lòng gọi 0909.778.227*

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp...............

----------

